# Wiggle - anyone have a phone number?



## johnnyh (5 Jun 2013)

Hi all,

Not sure what Wiggle are playing at with Customer Service at the moment - or distinct lack of it, but I need to try and get a situation sorted out and waiting 48 to 72 hours for each email response isn't very acceptable when they have had the money and failed to supply the goods.

I am sure a little conversation can get it straightened out, but the way it is going I will be requesting my money back via my credit card company.

Cheers for any information

Johnny


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Jun 2013)

Google gives this
http://www.bikebiz.com/marketplace/read/837

also 023 9231 4811


----------



## johnnyh (5 Jun 2013)

Worth a pop, cheers fella


----------



## johnnyh (5 Jun 2013)

neither of those numbers do it, first one is owned by a telecoms company, a rental line and warns you about costs of calling, and the 023 number doesn't get answered, just rings out.

Any other numbers out there?


----------



## DWiggy (5 Jun 2013)

Have you tried twitter @wigglebikeshop you might get a reaction from there.


----------



## johnnyh (5 Jun 2013)

nice idea, worth a punt, thanks


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2013)

Have you tried the 'Have wiggle received my e-mail?' instructions here: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/h/option/ContactUs


----------



## johnnyh (5 Jun 2013)

I know they received the emails, as I had initial replies to them, but then no follow up.

If I hadn't bought from them so often in the past I would swear it was a scam, as it is I may well just use the chargeback scheme that you get cover with when using Mastercard/Visa.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2013)

That's weird, I've never heard of any issues with them, and it sounds like up until now, neither had you.

May still be worth trying those instructions as a last resort?

Hope you get it sorted without too much more hassle.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Jun 2013)

Wiggle have historically gone through periods of being a bit lame now and then, usually short lived, there was a slow delivery issue about 1-2 years back, there was a thread of many pages running on it, IIRC it was around this time of year too.


----------



## ohnovino (5 Jun 2013)

Same for me: payment taken, no goods supplied, no reply to messages except the standard _"thank you for contacting..."_ email. Thankfully I paid via PayPal, so if Wiggle don't get back to me by tomorrow morning I can open up a case with them.

I blame Wiggle.


----------



## johnnyh (5 Jun 2013)

Well, I can report that getting in touch via Twitter worked!!!!

I sent a tweet @wigglebikeshop and got a response to DM within 30 mins... following a DM I had a phone call and we have resolved it - or that is providing they deliver tomorrow we have resolved it.

I will report back, but Twitter is the way it seems, although I pointed out a lot of bad press and publicity could be avoided if they simply gave folk the ability to speak to someone.

Let's see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## johnnyh (6 Jun 2013)

OK, just an update really, a parcel arrived from Wiggle at 8.58 this morning, signed for by the wife before she went to work.

Maybe, just maybe this can be an end to it, and thanks to Tez at Wiggle for actually picking up the phone, calling me, and sorting it out.


----------

